# Anyone remember the Star Fox Movie?



## KitsuneKit (Nov 28, 2007)

Yeah, I didn't think so, it never got made.
For a long time, They were seriously kicking around the idea of a Star Fox Movie (this was about the same time Star Fox 64 was doing so successful) and they were going to have Jim Henson's Creature Shop do the characters and everything.  They made the puppets, but they never made the movie, it got canceled for some reason.







Just thought you guys would like to hear about this.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Nov 28, 2007)

There was?

I know there are stuffed toys (that resembled those movie models), but a movie? O..O


----------



## Summercat (Nov 28, 2007)

KitsuneKit said:
			
		

> Yeah, I didn't think so, it never got made.
> For a long time, They were seriously kicking around the idea of a Star Fox Movie (this was about the same time Star Fox 64 was doing so successful) and they were going to have Jim Henson's Creature Shop do the characters and everything.  They made the puppets, but they never made the movie, it got canceled for some reason.
> 
> 
> ...



Never heard of it. Odd, since I came into the fandom through Star Fox...


----------



## crabby_the_frog (Nov 28, 2007)

YES!!!!! Oh damn, I remember it well. I've actualy still got that poster, along with some of the other trickets that came with the game (Foxfuel, anyone?)...

Good times. Unfortunately, anything they make now would most likely be a dissapointment, as most movies based on video games are.

/sigh


----------



## Oni (Nov 28, 2007)

The movie Doom comes to mind...


----------



## Rilvor (Nov 28, 2007)

Duke Nukem Forever anyone? 

I remember it, I wondered why it never came out for a little while, but any sense of caring about it left my mind years ago.


----------



## stoelbank (Nov 28, 2007)

Resident evil all the way, those movies kick ass although horror isn't my favorite. the super Mario bros movie kicked heavy ass as well :wink:


----------



## Leasara (Nov 28, 2007)

_That_ Super Mario Bros. movie?  I have heard the term 'ass' used in reviewing the movie, but never in a kicking sense, more of a sucking.  Did they make a better Super Mario Bros. movie?


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Nov 28, 2007)

Star Fox probably doesn't have a large enough fan base to make a successful movie. I'd love to see one too, but realistically, no one would probably invest enough money in it to make it that good considering the risk involved, as opposed to Tomb Raider which can sell to non gamers based on Angelina Jolie's tits, and Resident Evil which draws a crowd just because every movie is guaranteed to have Milla Jovochishmahxlxlxpppph naked and zombies.


----------



## Rilvor (Nov 28, 2007)

Well hey Wolf-Bone, thats America, give us some boobs and explosions and thats all you have to do, and it'll sell *eyeroll and shakes head*


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Nov 28, 2007)

I'm not saying I LIKE it, but realistically that's how the movie business is, because it turns out producers aren't NORMAL people, and neither are the people they're making movies for (and that includes the actors as well as the audience, because a lot of movies are made basically because actors want to ego trip). Live action movies suck mainly for the same reasons animated movies suck, it's executives that don't know shit about filmmaking or storytelling that can't acknowledge that and let the talented folks doing the actual work just do their thing like they used to.


----------



## Rilvor (Nov 28, 2007)

I know, I'm just saying, an honest movie that makes you think these days doesn't even exist.


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Nov 28, 2007)

Well for what it's worth, some of us have taken up that cause. It's a pretty lonely road to travel these days though, I'll say that much.


----------



## stoelbank (Nov 28, 2007)

Leasara said:
			
		

> _That_ Super Mario Bros. movie?  I have heard the term 'ass' used in reviewing the movie, but never in a kicking sense, more of a sucking.  Did they make a better Super Mario Bros. movie?



The movie probably sucks for the more mature viewers. but this movie brings up good childhood memories ^^ I'm pretty sure that any kid would like it,


----------



## Faradin (Nov 28, 2007)

Wolf-Bone said:
			
		

> Star Fox probably doesn't have a large enough fan base to make a successful movie. I'd love to see one too, but realistically, no one would probably invest enough money in it to make it that good considering the risk involved, as opposed to Tomb Raider which can sell to non gamers based on Angelina Jolie's tits, and Resident Evil which draws a crowd just because every movie is guaranteed to have Milla Jovochishmahxlxlxpppph naked and zombies.



*gasp* I LIKE Milla Jovovich!! D: D: D: D:


----------



## Stratelier (Nov 28, 2007)

>


Wasn't that one of the images used to promote the SNES Star Fox?


----------



## AerusalePhoxJr (Nov 28, 2007)

slippy looks ugly in the poster.......just wanted to piont that out


----------



## Kajet (Nov 28, 2007)

Stratadrake said:
			
		

> >
> 
> 
> Wasn't that one of the images used to promote the SNES Star Fox?



Yep, and for some weird ass reason it ended up in the DS Star Fox manual.


----------



## MrRetroFox (Stryder) (Nov 28, 2007)

say what....?  haha holy crap..


----------



## thegreathamster (Nov 28, 2007)

If there is a god, I pray he'll never let this happen. Starfox is a horrible game. I'm sure it will be a horrible movie.


----------



## PyroVulpine (Nov 28, 2007)

thegreathamster said:
			
		

> If there is a god, I pray he'll never let this happen. Starfox is a horrible game. I'm sure it will be a horrible movie.



 :evil:
You sir, are nothing but a troll and need to [size=xx-large]GTFO![/size]


While Starfox certainly has potential to be a good movie, I'm sure it would just end up ruined, like every other video game movie.


----------



## thegreathamster (Nov 29, 2007)

lol. I thought this was a thread where we are allowed to express what we think of this movie.


----------



## Rhainor (Nov 29, 2007)

Expressing your opinion can be done without being insulting, and just because you don't like something doesn't mean it it's horrible.  Learn some tact.


----------



## thegreathamster (Nov 29, 2007)

I wasn't insulting anyone. I was just expressing my opinion. I believe thinking something is horrible is an opinion, not a fact.


----------



## Magica (Nov 29, 2007)

Looks like a StarFox version of Howard the Duck.

(Loves the Super Mario Bros. movie <___< )


----------



## Rilvor (Nov 29, 2007)

thegreathamster said:
			
		

> I wasn't insulting anyone. I was just expressing my opinion. I believe thinking something is horrible is an opinion, not a fact.



His point still stands, you need to either learn to or start using some tact. :|


----------



## TakeWalker (Nov 29, 2007)

Wolf-Bone said:
			
		

> Star Fox probably doesn't have a large enough fan base to make a successful movie.


Absolutely. You're gonna see games like Zelda or Mega Man made into movies long before Star Fox.

To my knowledge, and I could be wrong, the animatronic characters in the images used on the box art for the original Star Fox (and _only_ the original, to my knowledge, though I never really studied the Command booklet or anything) were derived from a series of commercials for the game. I would have to ask the only person I know who would know about this topic to be sure, as I've never been able to find said commercials for viewing.


----------



## thegreathamster (Nov 29, 2007)

Rilvor said:
			
		

> thegreathamster said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I never understand why everything I say pisses people off. I don't believe I'm really saying anything wrong. I really hope it isn't just me. But if I'm gonna be smacked around for thinking a popular furry game is crap then fine.


----------



## Rilvor (Nov 29, 2007)

thegreathamster said:
			
		

> Rilvor said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



There's nothing wrong with not liking something, however there is a right and a wrong way to express your dislike, especially in a public forum. A better way to say it, that would have probably not agitated other users would have been something along the lines of " I don't think it would make a good movie, I personally think the series is terrible ."


----------



## PyroVulpine (Nov 29, 2007)

Admittedly, I was a bit of an ass saying that to you, thegreathampster, and I'm kind of surprised how many people backed me up on that one. That said, you DO have a tendency to piss people off with at least 80% of your posts.

I've only actually played part of the first Starfox game. I wouldn't ever have even placed it in my top 20 games, but I do still like the concept of a fox piloting a spaceship. Had any Starfox games been released on one of Sony's consoles, or as a computer game my opinion might have been different.


----------



## Shirazzi (Nov 29, 2007)

Rilvor said:
			
		

> thegreathamster said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If you know someone is not going to like it don't say it at all, well besides the truth that is but in this case its a matter of opinion. Star Fox 64 is how I became a furry, 10 years ago when I was only 9 or so. For furs like me you're messing with my childhood.


----------



## thegreathamster (Nov 29, 2007)

Shirazzi said:
			
		

> If you know someone is not going to like it don't say it at all, well besides the truth that is but in this case its a matter of opinion. Star Fox 64 is how I became a furry, 10 years ago when I was only 9 or so. For furs like me you're messing with my childhood.



I didn't believe what I said was gonna offend anybody. I never believe what I say is meant to offend. I'm just talking. Jesus, please say I'm not the only one who don't see anything wrong with my posts on this forum.



			
				Shirazzi said:
			
		

> 10 years ago when I was only 9 or so. For furs like me you're messing with my childhood.



Furries of all people can not complain if something bothers their childhood. You are the people who draw Starfox porn, You are the people who draw Lion King porn, and you are the people who draw cross over porn of Scooby Doo getting humped by Balto because it turns you on. And you think porn of childhood characters DON'T mess with anyone else's childhood? I'll be serious, when I first saw Lion King porn at the age of 12, a tear came down my face. I bet I can go on FA now (oops my bad. its down...again) and find porn of one my childhood cartoons within three pages. That argument is crap.


----------



## Rilvor (Nov 29, 2007)

Then I really suggest you review the way your word things TGH, because as I said above, it could be done far better.Either way, this thread is not a debate about who raped who's childhood, so I want to see this go back on topic.


----------



## Shirazzi (Nov 29, 2007)

thegreathamster said:
			
		

> Shirazzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Now you're just attacking me. Words say more than pictures actually.  I'm done speaking with you.


----------



## Melo (Nov 29, 2007)

I certainly don't agree with thegreathamster. I think a few of the Starfoxes were great games.

But seriously, if you're going to get so butthurt over "Starfox is a horrible game.", you really need to grow some thicker skin. The comment is totally legitimate and offensive in the mildest degree.

As for a Starfox movie, I agree. It'd suck pretty hardCOAR.


----------



## KitsuneKit (Nov 29, 2007)

But if Jim Henson done it... I mean I can't think of anything that Jim Henson did that wasn't awesome.

May he Rest in Peace.

Wait, when did Jim Henson die?  Was it his death that stopped production on this movie?... no, Jim Henson would have been dead before production started... scratch that.


----------



## Rhainor (Nov 29, 2007)

TGH, the problem isn't so much *what* you're saying as it is the *way* you're saying it.

You state your own personal opinions as if they are facts.

You word said opinions not only as facts, but in ways that strongly imply an insulting "tone of voice".


----------



## KitsuneKit (Nov 29, 2007)

Let's not get all Mr/s. Manners here.  It's the internet folks, toughen up or get out.  Now Shut up and talk about a Star Fox Movie.


----------



## offthewall234 (Nov 29, 2007)

[size=xx-large]TOPIC RERAIL!!![/size]

I loved the games, and even Assault and the DS versions were great.

Oh, DS = Starfox 2 = Fun

Movie...eh.


----------



## Kajet (Nov 29, 2007)

The only Star Fox game I didn't like was command, using a stylus for control is a bitch, that and the new artistic design sucks pretty hard... like a $2 whore without dental insurance...

Assault coulda been better too, needed branching paths like the first two released games...


----------



## Kattywampus (Nov 29, 2007)

Damn.. I'm surprised y'all got so damned offended at TheGreatHamster's comments..
I completely disagree with him, 'cause I liked StarFox, but he didn't say anything worse than "Slippy looks ugly in this poster" or "Super Mario sucks ass"..

However, I completely agree with his comments about cartoon porn.  I don't think anyone should take it personally unless they actually did draw Scooby/Balto porn.
Damn, the internets really are serious business.

Dunno why everyone has so much wood anyway... the original Starfox didn't have crap to do with being a fox, so it wasn't really a "furry game".  It was a dogfighting game that had icons with animal faces.  

Also, they made WingCommander into a legit movie, right?  So it could work for Starfox, too.  I'm pretty sure WingCommander had even less of a following than StarFox, 'cause it was on a game console.  Less people had computers back then.


----------



## Ceceil Felias (Nov 29, 2007)

I don't think I'd be particularly appealed to a Starfox movie if there was one. I mean, G-Savior was made not long after, and it's sort of a similar concept. Or something. Gah, I need to stop making forum posts when I just woke up. x.o; Either way, just about everyone in the Gundam fandom hated G-Savior, so a Starfox movie around that time probably wouldn't have gone over well at all either.

Though... Am I the only person whose interest and enjoyment of the Starfox series came from the gameplay and ship design? Though I can't say much beyond the arwings on the latter part, in my opinion, but at least the arwings are nice -- they've improved a lot, too. There's also the whole matter of the original's ZOMG 3D that Argonaut Software pulled off with their SuperFX chip, which was really awesome for that day and age AND what I started off with. :3


----------



## Vore Writer (Nov 29, 2007)

I like the games, but I highly doubt a movie would be that great. Sadly, with me such a fanboy, I'd probably buy it anyway.

The movie itself might actually do good, if they have Krystal dressed like she is in the games.


----------



## Stratelier (Nov 30, 2007)

It's a law of the videogaming universe that nobody likes videogame-based movies.


			
				Kajet said:
			
		

> Stratadrake said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I thought as much -- didn't Henson also do the ads for it too?

And the DS manual?  That I gotta see.


----------



## ShagsterP (Dec 19, 2007)

I remember seeing this poster, as well as the same image back in early Nintendo Power magazine days, but I don't recall any talk about it being tied in with a possible movie.  Besides, they used all sorts of crazy multimedia propaganda back then, so I'm not entirely convinced on this unless I see a link to some official information.

And for the record, I don't think that person was being offensive in the slightest.  You all need to step down from your fanatical soapboxes and quit your whining.  I'm probably older than the majority of you, and it's definitely treading on MY childhood, but in retrospect I don't believe a lot of the Starfox games were all that great, either.


----------



## theg90 (Jan 28, 2008)

Star Fox?  Please people, lets focus on more important things here.  Like Postal for instance


----------



## Foxstar (Jan 28, 2008)

Those were statues, not puppets. They had no moving parts, nothing. There were plans for a movie, but there were a lot of plans for Nintendo IP outside of video games in the 90's.


----------



## Magica (Jan 28, 2008)

gmanxbox said:
			
		

> Star Fox?  Please people, lets focus on more important things here.  Like Postal for instance



Something besides bumping up topics over a month old?


----------



## Dragsooth (Jan 28, 2008)

There coming out with a Spyro movie. XD

I hope they do it though, Spyro freaking rules 
I remember somewhere it said "Fall 2011" ._.


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Jan 28, 2008)

I found this and the release reads winter of 2008.


----------



## Shadow Wolf (Jan 28, 2008)

A Starfox movie would be pretty bad ass just as long as it didn't end up like Alone In The Dark lol


----------



## Ceceil Felias (Jan 29, 2008)

gmanxbox said:
			
		

> Star Fox?  Please people, lets focus on more important things here.  Like Postal for instance


This smells like troll. Or n00b to the intarwebs, either or.


----------



## Animefur (Jan 30, 2008)

Rilvor said:
			
		

> Duke Nukem Forever anyone?
> 
> I remember it, I wondered why it never came out for a little while, but any sense of caring about it left my mind years ago.



Groovy- Duke Nukem Forever


----------



## sean11790 (Jun 6, 2008)

OMG! i totally remember the star fox movie! i remember actually donating blood or something to raise money for tickets.my normally dark and angry attitude was replaced by constan happiness...man i was really wanting to see it...


----------

